# 1966 Gibson Les Paul...?



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

'66 Les Paul, $500... Says tobacco, photo shows cherry burst... Hmmm









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Ahh the 1966 Gibson Les Paul. A storied vintage for sure.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Ya, even if a `66 reissue type deal... No Gibson is gonna sell for $500, even with a broken headstock... 

.... Gibson's are like the Apple products of the guitar industry. 5yr old iPhone with a smashed screen, and they still want the price of a new Android based phone.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

They didn't make them in 1966. It probably just smells like tobacco, and possibly broken dreams.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Really? No Les Paul's in 1966?

Why is that? I thought they were made every year since the mid '50s... You sure?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

THRobinson said:


> Really? No Les Paul's in 1966?
> 
> Why is that? I thought they were made every year since the mid '50s... You sure?


"After the Les Paul named was dropped and the SG name was introduced, no Les Pauls were produced until 1968. "
60's gibsons
Plus "Steve Buscemi " selling has been on Jiji for 1 day.....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

AT first the SG was still called the Les Paul--and they stopped making the single cut version--starting up again when there was demand for them.
But they made the Custom and the Deluxe with mini humbuckers at first.

Yeah--no ushc thing as a 66 Les Paul
Except for what Les Paul, the man, was doing in 1966.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Really... didn't know that. Never looked into the history that much simply because I'll never afford to buy one anyways. 

So the '50s were LP's, the the early 60's the body shapes were SG's but called LP's until about '68 when switch back to the now known LP shape?


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> "After the Les Paul named was dropped and the SG name was introduced, no Les Pauls were produced until 1968. "
> 60's gibsons
> Plus "Steve Buscemi " selling has been on Jiji for 1 day.....



I see his ad is already gone... but ya, that's why I posted it... just a scammer.

I have a few posts on Kijiji looking for an old Raven SG copy from the late '60's early '70s... and immediately was hassled by scammers, all from Alberta. 

One guy was like ya, here's a photo of the guitar I have for sale... and sent me a photo of a Gibson SG with a vibrola, saying $300.... makes using stuff like Kijiji a real pain.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

1960 was the last year for the single cut (Maybe early 61 according to some sources)
Then the double cut model was called the Les Paul for bit, before switching to the SG name.
In 68 Les Pauls were reissued, and SGs continued on as their own model.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The last SGs to bear Les Paul’s name were made in ‘62-3. Rumour has it that Lester didn’t want his name on the headstock anymore because he didn’t like the new design and/or didn’t want to give Mary Ford half of the royalties in their divorce settlement.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Roryfan said:


> The last SGs to bear Les Paul’s name were made in ‘62-3. Rumour has it that Lester didn’t want his name on the headstock anymore because he didn’t like the new design and/or didn’t want to give Mary Ford half of the royalties in their divorce settlement.


That's right. He disliked the double cut SG shape ("You could put your eye out on those horns," he said), his contract with Gibson was up, and he didn't want to give Mary Ford anything further as they were divorcing. Gibson called it the SG from then on and discontinued the Les Paul until 1968, when they reissued the Goldtop with P90s and the black Custom. Of course, the guitar everybody wanted was the sunburst Standard, which was just another case of Gibson/Norlin screwing things up royally. They were completely clueless. The reissues were nice guitars in their own right for the most part. My neighbor around the corner has a '68 Goldtop he's had since it was new. He's a hobby player who never takes it out of the house.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sure there's more tot the story as well.

But yeah he posed with them, but didn't like them.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

zontar said:


> 1960 was the last year for the single cut (Maybe early 61 according to some sources)
> Then the double cut model was called the Les Paul for bit, before switching to the SG name.
> In 68 Les Pauls were reissued, and SGs continued on as their own model.


Yes, there were a few early '61 single cut Les Pauls but they were Customs only.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Ha... as weird coincidence would have it... I've been after an SG for a while to fixup and grabbed an Epiphone SG a few days ago. Just a Neck/Body and the rest stripped off, and looks like someone tried to re-attach the neck but was off by 1/8" somehow. 

Has the golden pearl inlays, binding, and it's solid mahogany not a veneer. Checked the serial and looks like a "Les Paul '61 Reissue" model.


----------

